# Trail cams stolen!!!



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

In the last few weeks a friend of mine and myself have had six game cams stolen, the thing is that it isn't some scumbag loser taking them, its the BLM... This has taken me by surprise, I didn't know they had the legal right to take our cameras, but apparently they do, at least that's what they told us at the BLM office. If anyone knows the Federal code that that gives them the legal right to remove game cams please let me know.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The same post is made here often and I suspected that that was the case; I thought it was fairly well known that any personal property left unattended on public property is illegal and considered abandoned something or other. I certainly do not agree with it, but I believe that is the law.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I need the code Huge. 102-41.20 Unclaimed property means personal property unknowingly abandoned and found on premises owned or leased by the Government, i.e., lost and found property. When the cams are on water in the desert with my name and number on it, it is not unknowingly abandoned. Whenever the law doesn't seem right its my job as a voter to complain to the guys in office and get the law changed. I need a more specific code for my cause.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am no help to you there, but good luck! Again, I totally disagree with the practice, but I have heard of the same practice by the Forest Circus with tree stands and cameras.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

There is a mountain of Federal code that I have been reading about. I need to find one that gives me a time limit. The guys in the Kanab office told me I had 14 days before I had to move em or lose em, but the St. George BLM are taking them after 24 hours, I cant get a straight story from either office, I guess they haven't heard of the Freedom of Information Act. Shouldn't they have to give me a Code that they are using to seize private property.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It may depend on just where you are at on BLM ground but I found this information 
http://www.blm.gov/ca/st/en/fo/ukiah/regposting.html

Scroll down to number 17. In a day use area you only have 24 hours but in others it is 72 hours. It depends on your deffinition of a day use area.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

How are they finding them in the first place? Are they right next to a road? I find it hard to believe that they would get out of their trucks more than 50 yards to get a trail cam.

That just stinks. Is there anyway you can get the cameras back from them? Claiming lost or stolen property?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats were I started looking for info Critter, but if it doesn't have a federal code listed by what they listed on some web page I don't believe it. I have been reading through some of it that is listed herehttp://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...egion=DIV1&q1=personal+property&rgn=Full+textMy oldest brother is an corporate attorney he told me to start reading through code, if it isn't code it's not illegal.

Horsesma you have 30 days to file a claim to get them back, at least that's what I've read so far. I am not going to throw my hand up and agree to something that isn't right. It seems to me that there is way to many codes and the search isn't helping to narrow it down a little. I have been putting in for this area for over 14 years, this is unethical, immoral and just plain wrong.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is something else for you to look at

http://law.justia.com/us/cfr/title43/43-2.1.1.8.109.6.html

Look under 43 CRF Subpart 8351.1-2(b)

and 8365.2-3(c)


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Critter thats exactly what I needed to find. It looks to me that I have 10 days of camera time, I will print that off, laminate it and tape it to my cameras and give that a try. I am still not going to give up until one of these laws specifically addresses the use of trail cameras. I am used to the common thief, but one that thinks he has a legal right to take your stuff, well that just sticks in my craw! :x


----------

